# Root Her



## Panzermanathod (Apr 6, 2009)

In the fourth episode of Fanfic Theatre, The Sage reads off Root Her, a Jurassic Park (I think) fanfiction. What is it about? Click on the link.

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/videolinks/bt/the-sage/fanfic-theatre/5802-episode-4-root-her


----------

